# Problème trackpad Firefox 4 Zoom/Dezoom



## spawn064 (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour a tous!

J'ai installé Firefox 4 aujourd'hui sur mon mac, mais le zoom et dézomm du trackpad ne fonctionne plus (oui j'ai checké "Préférence système" - "Trackpad").

Je suis tombé sur cette chaine : https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/781509#answer-134775

Mais je n'arrive pas a comprendre : 
 une fois dans about:config, j'entre une ligne, mais ensuite il faut lui donner une valeur, je donne "1" aux quatres lignes, mais ca ne change rien.

Merci de votre aide


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet, plus exactement du fonctionnement dans un navigateur. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## spawn064 (24 Mars 2011)

up svp


----------



## roady64 (27 Mars 2011)

Je crois que c'est plutôt que des "1", ceci qu'il faut entrer dans about:config:

   browser.gesture.pinch.in---->           cmd_fullZoomReduce
   browser.gesture.pinch.in.shift---->    cmd_fullZoomReset
   browser.gesture.pinch.out ---->        cmd_fullZoomEnlarge
   browser.gesture.pinch.out.shift --->  cmd_fullZoomReset 

vu en effet  ici: https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/781509#answer-134775
testé, c'est bon


----------



## spawn064 (27 Mars 2011)

roady64 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est plutôt que des "1", ceci qu'il faut entrer dans about:config:
> 
> browser.gesture.pinch.in---->           cmd_fullZoomReduce
> browser.gesture.pinch.in.shift---->    cmd_fullZoomReset
> ...




1 000 merci Roady64, ça fonctionne nickel !!!!


----------



## al1brn (23 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

En fait c'est assez simple: il faut taper about:config dans la barre d'adresse (about: à la place de http: en quelque sorte).

Ensuite, il faut trouver les 4 paramètres qui sont donnés dans le l'article en anglais et changer leur valeur par celle qui est donnée.

Ca donne qq chose comme ça à l'arrivée :

browser.gesture.pinch.in _*chaîne*_ cmd_fullZoomReduce

On retrouve ensuite le fonctionnement du zoom avec le trackpad qui est vraiment indispensable quand on est habitué.

Alain


----------



## stubborn (9 Mai 2011)

Mille fois merci (bis) à Roady64, ça refonctionne nickel !


----------



## zmf (30 Juillet 2011)

Merci


----------



## Mac_Sim (1 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour ces infos précieuses,
Il y a un raccourci sur safari que j'aimerai utilisé sur firefox.
La fonction reculer d'une page, 2 doigts de gauche à droite sur safari.
Est ce possible?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Letabilis (1 Septembre 2011)

Jitouch :love:

Un logiciel qui prend tout son sens avec Lion 

http://www.jitouch.com/


----------



## Mac_Sim (1 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour le lien.
Je viens de l'installer mais la seule fonction que je veux n'y ai pas.
On peut basculer entre les onglets mais pas revenir en arrière comme sur safari.


----------



## Letabilis (3 Septembre 2011)

Désolé, je pensais qu'on pouvait réattribuer le swipe à 2 doigts avec jitouch, m'enfin qi le logiciel te sert, c'est toujours ça ^^
Du coup je vois pas pour ton problème ; la possibilité de revenir en arrière avec 3 doigts ne te convient pas ? 
Tu veux absolument avec 2 doigts ?


----------



## lwouis (25 Septembre 2011)

Pas simple les explications mais c'était une bonne réponse pour moi , encore merci


----------



## Cyrus137 (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour,


Je me greffe sur ce sujet , pour vous expliquer que depuis mon passage à ML
Les commandes de "dé zoom" marche ,

En revanche celle du zoom non 


Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## Cyrus137 (4 Novembre 2012)

petit up pour mon soucis de Zoom


----------

